# What's your leprechaun name



## Raven (Mar 7, 2014)

http://katsfm.com/what-is-your-leprechaun-name/


Mine is Sprinkles McWhiskey


----------



## Michael. (Mar 7, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

Greenie McMuffin here.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 7, 2014)

Greenie McSpud


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Bunyan McKnob.


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Sprinkles McMuffin here. :hide:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

I refuse to play because it's demeaning to the Irish.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Boo....:what1:


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

Phil, Do you fight with yourself? I thought you were Italian, now Irish, anything else mixed in there?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Boo....:what1:



Hey, I tossed all my "Kiss Me I'm Irish" buttons and burned all my Irish slogan T-shirts, too!



Ina said:


> Phil, Do you fight with yourself? I thought you were Italian, now Irish, anything else mixed in there?



German and Magyar gypsy.

Mine is Plenty O'Toole (_James Bond_ reference).


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

My father was German, my mother was Canadian French & Indian.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Ina said:


> My father was German, my mother was Canadian French & Indian.



There you go!

Dad was Italian/Irish, Mom was German/Magyar. 

I'm a mutt.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Me too, Phil. Picture of me from my latest trip into the jungle.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

That Guy


----------



## cricket (Mar 8, 2014)

"Sprinkles McSmelly" if I use my current last name or "Sprinkles McFeverish" if I go with maiden name. Guys don't have that choice! Too bad.... :glee:


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh you haven't lived till you've seen the Irish gypsies, or Travellers. The Romas are different.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

cricket said:


> "Sprinkles McSmelly" if I use my current last name or "Sprinkles McFeverish" if I go with maiden name. Guys don't have that choice! Too bad.... :glee:



I've got a maiden name but I only use it on Saturday nights ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> Oh you haven't lived till you've seen the Irish gypsies, or Travellers. The Romas are different.



Dang! Now I have to wipe all that testosterone off my screen ...


----------



## Casper (Mar 8, 2014)

_*Bleary O'Rainbow here.....

or
Bleary O'Wobbles - using maiden name....:cool1:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 9, 2014)

_*Well my name is " Greenie O'Rainbow " 

        Maiden Name     " Greenie O'Knuckles "  *_


----------



## cricket (Mar 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I've got a maiden name but I only use it on Saturday nights ...



:saywhat:


----------



## Justme (Mar 10, 2014)

My female leprechaun is called Padeen.


----------

